# If this is your favorate site what is your 2nd choice



## stickbait (Sep 21, 2015)

just woundering


----------



## yarddog (Sep 21, 2015)

I don't have a second choice.   I tried a few other sites and found them full of idiots and misinformation.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

:yeahthat::yeahthat:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Sep 21, 2015)

LOL--yeah, me, too--this is my only site.


----------



## Sweetmansticky (Sep 21, 2015)

I do read some stuff at icmag but only read I'm not a member


----------



## kaotik (Sep 21, 2015)

breedbay is my home, but i keep a foot in the door here too


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 21, 2015)

My second favorite site?  Google.  It's where I go to ask the questions I'm too embarrassed to ask here!


----------



## yarddog (Sep 21, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> My second favorite site?  Google.  It's where I go to ask the questions I'm too embarrassed to ask here!


Like "which end of the joint do I light?"


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 21, 2015)

yarddog said:


> Like "which end of the joint do I light?"



No, I learned that one the hard way!


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> My second favorite site?  Google.  It's where I go to ask the questions I'm too embarrassed to ask here!




I do that too mindtrip. lol


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 22, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I do that too mindtrip. lol



Thanks, Rose! Glad I'm not alone!


----------



## Bongofury (Sep 22, 2015)

mindtrip said:


> My second favorite site?  Google.  It's where I go to ask the questions I'm too embarrassed to ask here!



lol mindtrip. me too.


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 22, 2015)

One site,,right here,,with my friends. I have tried other sites,,thats why im here.


----------



## checklist (Sep 22, 2015)

No need for a second site.  I do look from time to time but that just makes this home better.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 22, 2015)

This is my first home.


----------



## sopappy (Sep 22, 2015)

No second place. I only read other site posts when they pop up in google searches


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 26, 2015)

This is my home site. I have looked at others but this is home, and many here are family to me


----------



## WeedHopper (Sep 26, 2015)

:48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Sep 26, 2015)

Anywhere you are NOT.

Seriously, what is the point of this thread?

If you don't like it here, or the answers we give you about which strain to grow (in BOTH threads)... just go away, don't make more threads about it.


----------



## Hackerman (Sep 26, 2015)

I have found 1 or 2 nice sites. Some sites are so big and others are so small.

ICMag is great for certain things. I wouldn't want to try to keep up with every post because I just don't have the time (or desire). Jorge's site is very nice and has some very good information. I have certainly learned a lot about making hash from the input from Frenchy Canoli at that site.

Tiny sites like Growkind and other private and semi-private sites have a lot to offer if you fit in with the paricular group that hangs there. As does the giant Rollitup where kids play and trauma and drama abounds. LOL If you like that kind of thing RIU seems to be number 1 at it. LOL

MP has a nice balance of all those things (I think). 

To each his own. Some sites will appeal to some more than others.


----------



## vostok (Sep 27, 2015)

stickbait said:


> just woundering



*You Mean There's More...?*


----------



## Hushpuppy (Sep 27, 2015)

Hackerman said:


> I have found 1 or 2 nice sites. Some sites are so big and others are so small.
> 
> ICMag is great for certain things. I wouldn't want to try to keep up with every post because I just don't have the time (or desire). Jorge's site is very nice and has some very good information. I have certainly learned a lot about making hash from the input from Frenchy Canoli at that site.
> 
> ...


 well said Hackerman :48:


----------



## docfishwrinkle (Sep 28, 2015)

one other place that's by invite only and they have a niche.  really hope you're not trolling after that bold statement by joe


----------



## tcbud (Sep 29, 2015)

MP is my only site now. I used to run backup journal at other sites, but don't any longer.

This place is my online home.


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 29, 2015)

Am I the only one who's seriously upset at the misspelling of "favorite"?


----------



## yarddog (Sep 29, 2015)

I never noticed until you brought it up.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2015)

LOL mindtrip... i didn't notice either, but I understand the angst. 

I was playing scrabble the other day online and wrote cuz.   I have been hanging around the OFC too much.. they use the word cuz all the time.. It isn't a word, and I knew that deep down in my gizzard.. did i spell gizzard right?
Thanks for the big smile mindtrip.


----------



## tcbud (Sep 29, 2015)

I am very glad the spelling police do not hang out here. My mother was an English teacher. Spelling has always been a road block for me. Using spell check can have its ups and downs.

I got a smile too. Never noticed it.


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 29, 2015)

I am a spelling/grammar nazi.  But on the internet I've learned to tone down my criticism; I just decided to point this one out in an attempt to lighten the mood.


----------



## Rosebud (Sep 29, 2015)

It worked to lighten, thanks.


----------



## mindtrip (Sep 29, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> It worked to lighten, thanks.



Totally derailed the thread, too.


----------



## ston-loc (Sep 30, 2015)

Hahaha, too baked to notice. Now cracking up


----------



## Hushpuppy (Oct 1, 2015)

its good to laugh at our mistakes. My wife texted me earlier about jobs for my son. She read about a store with a meat cutter position, a cashier, and a nagger. I told her that he would be good for the cashier but she would be best for the nagger position. Ya gotta love spell check on the cell phones


----------

